# Leslie Eclaire, I'm a person who will answer your questions



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

I was a SJW who recently found God in a queer affirming church and used to be one of Isabella's "asspatters." I also used to post on SA, something I am even less proud of. 

Ask me things that won't violate forum rules.


----------



## DangerousGas (Sep 5, 2015)

OK, first question: can you verify this claim?


----------



## VLAD (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you still drive stick shift?


----------



## ln18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Have you made any other life-altering spur of the moment decisions like deciding you were trans and transitioning over the course of two weeks?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

VLAD said:


> Do you still drive stick shift?


No. I drive automatic. It vibrates.


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Sep 5, 2015)

What makes you think anybody's got anything to ask you?


----------



## kobebyarlant (Sep 5, 2015)

What's the weirdest thing you heard Phil say?


----------



## Teeter (Sep 5, 2015)

When did you lose that last shred of self-respect and start begging for people to pay for your life on the internet?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

ln18 said:


> Have you made any other life-altering spur of the moment decisions like deciding you were trans and transitioning over the course of two weeks?


I decided to post here didn't I :-)

Also it was through months and months, arguably years of self denial while still browsing trans forums and guides for years and learning about transitioning (totally just out of curiosity I swear!). I felt more and more drawn to them as the realization slowly dawned on me: "this is going to be sooooo expensive."

I knew after finally dressing up that this was who I am. I didn't mean to break up after two weeks of announcing it but I had gotten this ultimatum where I could dress up to help me decide but if the answer was yes, my fiancee and I were over. I soul searched and decided that I would never be able to make a valid decision under that kind of pressure and my experimentation was leading to her over taking her anti-anxiety drugs so I made the most painful decision and left that morning. It breaks my heart just to think about, those first few months hurt. 

Incidentally, I only lived in "the tranny shack" for a month or so before I decided that the couple I was living with was poison. They lived on land owned by one of their parents who was not cool at all with LGBT people and spotted me in girl mode and because I couldn't pass and didn't have enough clothes to go full time there were all these bullshit restrictions and threats. It was a bad neighborhood full of rednecks. 

Also there was no fridge that I had access to, I wasn't allowed in the house, couldn't use my electronics during the day and they took advantage of me financially, making me take them out to eat all the time. I also had to drive them every where, at odd hours of the night. I resolved to finally just move back in with my parents. Over that month my parents had come around and didn't want to see me living in those conditions anyway.

My parent's biggest concern was understandable, North Florida is a conservative area and they were worried about violence. They also were worried about me losing my job because they couldn't support me. I was worried about those things to. I wanted to have a job of my own and not be supported by them. I liked my job, I was a special ed teacher who worked with students with severe behavior problems, I thought I was really helping my students get a second chance. I wasn't going to transition at work for the first year back. I stayed "part time" as a woman, going to work in boy mode.


----------



## Spooky_Scary (Sep 5, 2015)

-Presuming you don't know Isabel/Ahuviya/Phil/The Spud Formerly Known as (current name) IRL,what drew you to them? Did you seek them out or get a friend request? Were you aware of their e-infamy? (edit: fixed my question and I need new eyes)


----------



## TonySnark (Sep 5, 2015)

Was there a specific cheek of Phil's ample unwashed ass that he preferred you pat?  Did he like a slow or fast rhythm to the pats?  How long was he stick you used to pats his ass so you didn't have to smell him?

Lastly: why do you think you will regret this?  We're cool people.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Teeter said:


> When did you lose that last shred of self-respect and start begging for people to pay for your life on the internet?


The 10,000 amount is completely arbitrary since I have to have some limit, I'll take whatever assistance people are willing to provide. I only make about half of what I used to and I still have a lot of debts left over from when I had more income. I am trying to avoid asking my parents for money as they didn't sign on for this and its not fair for them.


----------



## VLAD (Sep 5, 2015)

If you had to choose a favorite title from the Princess Maker series, which would it be?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Spooky_Scary said:


> -Presuming you don't know Isabel/Ahuviya/Phil/The Spud Formerly Known as (current name) IRL,what drew you to them? Did you seek them out or get and friend request? Were you aware of their e-infamy? (edit: fixed my question)



I never knew her in real life. I can relate to her as someone who also has autism, albeit one who has adapted better and has had some therapy and a better relationship with my parents. I saw her being bullied by Encyclopedia Dramatica and wanted to offer my condolences as I have also been doxxed and harassed. SASS tried to get me fired based on a bullshit mythology that I am a pedo from out of context posts from years ago. She needs a lot of help from people who are very patient and well trained. She could be chronically homeless and I am worried that she might die on those streets.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> used to be one of Isabella's "asspatters."



It's been less than a week since you came in attacking this forum, defending Phil, and screaming "Fuck you!"  Then Skarrlett makes an AMA thread, gets well-received... and now this.

Pardon me if this stinks almost as bad as an unwashed translatinx sleeping under a bridge.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

VLAD said:


> If you had to choose a favorite title from the Princess Maker series, which would it be?


I have only played that one. I haven't played it or similar games since. In 13 years I still haven't lived down that post. I do really regret it. I didn't realize that there was hidden gross pedoshit in it and I just played it in the most straight forward way, never seeing that shit, going on adventures trying to get her to become the queen.

I am disgusted with the rape culture that put obligatory sexualization of the child in the game. It's japan, what can you say.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 5, 2015)

Don't forget guys that this person has a thread here.
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/leslie-eclaire-richard-jones-masturbating-while-driving.11948/
So take whatever they say with a grain of salt. 
Also welcome to the Farms Leslie,  and enjoy your stay.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> It's been less than a week since you came in attacking this forum, defending Phil, and screaming "Fuck you!"  Then Skarrlett makes an AMA thread, gets well-received... and now this.
> 
> Pardon me if this stinks almost as bad as an unwashed translatinx sleeping under a bridge.


I was angry, I confused you with SASS, which you don't seem to be. Also someone convinced me that you are not as bad as you present yourselves. You're not exactly the most politically correct sort but your mission is more to look at interesting people on the internet. I still don't like what you do, but I do want to show you that I am human, I am normal, well kinda normal, and that I do have a sense of humor.


----------



## Twrx (Sep 5, 2015)

Why the sudden change in attitude?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

Why did you think it was a good idea to (a) make sexual advances towards students at the school you worked at and (b) post about it online?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

I don't know if Isabel is really latinx. I'm not going to question it. The important thing is that even if it is a delusion, it seems to be real to her. I was willing to just leave the question aside. I'd like her to get help, not necessarily a group home, I've looked in to them and they are more like prisons, but maybe a very very patient commune that can mentor her in hygiene and social skills.



Peace and Harmony said:


> Why did you think it was a good idea to (a) make sexual advances towards students at the school you worked at and (b) post about it online?


I have never made sexual advances towards a student at any school I worked at.

But if it makes you feel any better I have decided to leave teaching anyway and start over.



Twrx said:


> Why the sudden change in attitude?


Someone convinced me over PMs that you're not so bad.


----------



## ln18 (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I don't know if Isabel is really latinx. I'm not going to question it. The important thing is that even if it is a delusion, it seems to be real to her. I was willing to just leave the question aside. I'd like her to get help, not necessarily a group home, I've looked in to them and they are more like prisons, but maybe a very very patient commune that can mentor her in hygiene and social skills.



So in your perfect world there'd be a haven where Hooves is coddled and tended to, at presumably no cost. I imagine you'd be taking a primo spot in the fanning or grapes divisions?


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I have never made sexual advances towards a student at any school I worked at.
> 
> But if it makes you feel any better I have decided to leave teaching anyway and start over.


What's this then?
https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-23_15-41-16-png.44507/


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

ln18 said:


> So in your perfect world there'd be a haven where Hooves is coddled and tended to, at presumably no cost. I imagine you'd be taking a primo spot in the fanning or grapes divisions?



She is not going to be functional in society no matter what she does. But she is still a child of God and there should be some sort of place where she can grow and live in some kind of dignity, certainly not the streets.


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'd like her to get help


https://kiwifarms.net/threads/warning-do-not-help-isabel-rosa-araujo.12102/


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> She is not going to be functional in society no matter what she does. But she is still a child of God and there should be some sort of place where she can grow and live in some kind of dignity, certainly not the streets.



Believe it or not, it is possible to respect the dignity of a person without allowing them to persist with poisonous and self-destructive delusions.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

I was 19 at the time of the post. I was not a teacher. I had no intention of becoming a teacher. I was a college liberal who wanted to be a professional protester or something. I could buy her alcohol because the place we went to was crooked. They were also 18 or older.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I was angry, I confused you with SASS, which you don't seem to be. Also someone convinced me that you are not as bad as you present yourselves. You're not exactly the most politically correct sort but your mission is more to look at interesting people on the internet. I still don't like what you do, but I do want to show you that I am human, I am normal, well kinda normal, and that I do have a sense of humor.



As I said on your initial thread, there are a lot of different motivations for being on this forum. I'm only here because Phil is a horrible, unrepentant monster who has caused real damage to people, some of it I was personally present for. Snide insults are cathartic, but my main goal for being here is to keep the stories about him grounded in truth (because making shit up just casts doubt on all of the true tales of horror he has spawned) and to do what I can to make sure he's not hurting anyone... and maybe a sense of closure, eventually.

You haven't acknowledged my rather long winded and angry rant on your initial thread... So my question to you, then, would be "Do you understand why reflexive approval of everything he says is detrimental to Phil's well-being?"


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Cthulhu said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/threads/warning-do-not-help-isabel-rosa-araujo.12102/


Skarlett is not a professional nor is she equipped to deal with someone like her.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> She is not going to be functional in society no matter what she does. But she is still a child of God and there should be some sort of place where she can grow and live in some kind of dignity, certainly not the streets.



What about everyone else's dignity?  Just having a loathsome creature like that around would pretty much chuck everyone else's quality of life down the shitter.


----------



## Gagamaru (Sep 5, 2015)

see thing is, skarlet seems like a goofy but decent enough person dragged into phil's crazyness.

you come across as a attention addict who got bored of asspatting phil with no asspats in return, and now hopes to recieve asspats from the kiwis.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Weeping With Pity said:


> As I said on your initial thread, there are a lot of different motivations for being on this forum. I'm only here because Phil is a horrible, unrepentant monster who has caused real damage to people, some of it I was personally present for. Snide insults are cathartic, but my main goal for being here is to keep the stories about him grounded in truth (because making shit up just casts doubt on all of the true tales of horror he has spawned) and to do what I can to make sure he's not hurting anyone... and maybe a sense of closure, eventually.
> 
> You haven't acknowledged my rather long winded and angry rant on your initial thread... So my question to you, then, would be "Do you understand why reflexive approval of everything he says is detrimental to Phil's well-being?"



I am no longer friends with her. I felt that I was causing more harm then good. Also I am not equipped to deal with the fallout.

I do however feel that reflexive mockery of everything she does is detrimental to her taking the good advice.


----------



## Le Bateleur (Sep 5, 2015)

What's your perfect Sunday?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Skarlett is not a professional nor is she equipped to deal with someone like her.



And you are?


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Skarlett is not a professional nor is she equipped to deal with someone like her.


That is but one example of legion.


----------



## ln18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> And you are?



Well you need a wingman when you go out boozing with underage kids and sometimes Rob Feinstein's booked with shoot interviews.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I do however feel that reflexive mockery of everything she does is detrimental to her taking the good advice.


We aren't here to help Phil. We are here just to laugh at them. They are a joke, nothing more.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> And you are?


God no



Le Bateleur said:


> What's your perfect Sunday?



Getting to be a bit lazy. I go to church these days though, I've felt lost spiritually and I feel also like its a good opportunity to meet people and make friends. I need relief from the stress I get from working all week.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I was angry, I confused you with SASS, which you don't seem to be. Also someone convinced me that you are not as bad as you present yourselves. You're not exactly the most politically correct sort but your mission is more to look at interesting people on the internet. I still don't like what you do, but I do want to show you that I am human, I am normal, well kinda normal, and that I do have a sense of humor.


Normal is hilariously subjective here.  You be meeted, greeted, berated and perforated with questions.  'We' is also as equally subjective because while some of us are pretty easy going others are going to expect you to do more than try and suck up some sympathy votes.



LightningPrincess said:


> Someone convinced me over PMs that you're not so bad.


So did you actually lurk or did you just jump into the lions den because they were sleeping?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> So did you actually lurk or did you just jump into the lions den because they were sleeping?



I stamped in here.


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I do however feel that reflexive mockery of everything she does is detrimental to her taking the good advice.



Both of the people who I knew that humored him were sexually assaulted, and then, despite continuing to be nice to him despite this behavior, were cut off completely for telling him not to make death threats against a presidential candidate.

He does not take good advice when it is the only thing he receives, he casts people out for the slightest dissent, and he shows no remorse whatsoever for his repeated threats and acts of physical and sexual violence.  I am past the point of having any tears left for him, and am left with only contempt.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you think that if you waltz in here with sob stories we'll donate to your Paetron/Gofundme?


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Sep 5, 2015)

So, by all accounts I'm reading here, you're just another one of those "born-again"hypocrites, just here fishing for asspats, and a pedo. 

Correction, attempted and failed pedo. 

I'm starting to believe anyone associated with ADF is just a sack of shit.


----------



## Thetan (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I am no longer friends with her. I felt that I was causing more harm then good. Also I am not equipped to deal with the fallout.
> 
> I do however feel that reflexive mockery of everything she does is detrimental to her taking the good advice.



The problem is that Phil won't take good advice and anyone that has the temerity to offer it is branded as 'transmisogynist' or a traitor/hater etc. People have tried before and failed.

We don't 'reflexively' mock Phil, we simply call him out for his stupidity (for example, spending thousands of dollars on tattoos when he doesn't have a place to live). If Phil made decent life decisions, we wouldn't have anything to talk about.

Distancing yourself from Phil was smart but, I think that you were in more danger of being damaged by him, rather than the other way around. Phil has become physically violent with his mother and a woman he dated, he's also fond of releasing the personal information online of anyone who pissed him off / betrayed him etc.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> God no



So what makes you think that you have the capacity to help Phil and Skarlett doesn't?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Yeah, I just feel glad I am not her. I try to remember that anyone else I see could be me if my life had gone differently, even Isabel. Its not a comforting thought.

I suppose that applies to you too. I could have been one of you. On SA I was content to join in mockery of some.



Peace and Harmony said:


> So what makes you think that you have the capacity to help Phil and Skarlett doesn't?


I don't.



Thetan said:


> The problem is that Phil won't take good advice and anyone that has the temerity to offer it is branded as 'transmisogynist' or a traitor/hater etc. People have tried before and failed.
> 
> We don't 'reflexivel' mock Phil, we simply call him out for his stupidity (for example, spending thousands of dollars on tattoos when he doesn't have a place to live). If Phil made decent life decisions, we wouldn't have anything to talk about.
> 
> Distancing yourself from Phil was smart but, I think that you were in more danger of being damaged by him, rather than the other way around. Phil has become physically violent with his mother and a woman he dated, he's also fond of releasing the personal information online of anyone who pissed him off / betrayed him etc.


I don't want to admit it, but yes, this factored in to my decision as well.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I don't.



I'm so fucking confused and it's too early to drink.


----------



## Lacquer Head (Sep 5, 2015)

Stop double/triple posting


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm having a lot of trouble buying this. The whole "I was a creepy sack of shit but now I've found serenity in the loving arms of our lord" is a famous con going back centuries.


----------



## tomgirl4life (Sep 5, 2015)

Peace and Harmony said:


> I'm so fucking confused and it's too early to drink.



I think she's saying she may not be qualified herself to help him, but wants him to get somewhere where he can get the help he needs.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Sep 5, 2015)

Lacquer Head said:


> Stop double/triple posting



Or better yet, take your BS snowflake story & your autism and leave.


----------



## ln18 (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Yeah, I just feel glad I am not her.



For someone glad to not be Hooves you sure seemed fuckin distraught you weren't forgiven by the Lord and Savior of the Potato the other day.

https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-28_19-9-53-png.45545/


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

The kiwis have spoken.  Take yer snake oil and get out.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

I have this hubris where I think I am a white knight in shining armor who can take on all the problems of the world, hense the "stamping in to the lions den" as someone put it. 



Ruin said:


> Do you think that if you waltz in here with sob stories we'll donate to your Paetron/Gofundme?



I never seriously thought you would and consider it doubtful that you will no matter what I say. That was mostly a joke.


----------



## Prick Baxter (Sep 5, 2015)

Remember when you got trained to FYAD and freaked out. that was cool


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

1. If you're not a pedophile, why were you so enamoured with a hentai pedophile game as seen here?

2. Do you still believe Obama secretly tortures and murders transgendered soldiers who just happen to be treasonously leaking secret documents?

3. Do you still believe fire is the best cure for bigotry?


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I have this hubris where I think I am a white knight in shining armor who can take on all the problems of the world, hense the "stamping in to the lions den" as someone put it.



I have seen someone much better at this than you fail to "save" Phil.  And then the real horror started.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I never seriously thought you would and consider it doubtful that you will no matter what I say. That was mostly a joke.


But what you're saying is you did think about it.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

Are you a loli or a shota man?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> 1. If you're not a pedophile, why were you so enamoured with a hentai pedophile game as seen here?
> 
> 2. Do you still believe Obama secretly tortures and murders transgendered soldiers who just happen to be treasonously leaking secret documents?
> 
> 3. Do you still believe fire is the best cure for bigotry?



2.  The Chelsea Manning story has two mostly unrelated issues: The rights of transgender inmates to receive medical care and be treated with dignity and The military abusing the classification system to cover up repugnant shit that they do in the name of the American people that they should have a right to know about. I'd rather not make this a political thread though.

3. It was always just a lame pun on my username and the trend of the military posters of having repugnant usernames of that format



Ruin said:


> Are you a loli or a shota man?



I'd rather not look up either of those things if they are what I think they are so all I can say is "gross" 

Also seriously fuck Japan


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I never seriously thought you would and consider it doubtful that you will no matter what I say. That was mostly a joke.



Subtly seems to be your strong point.

Word to the wise. It's currently _writing_ on the wall. I'd leave before it turns to something more viceral.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> 2.  The Chelsea Manning story has two mostly unrelated issues: The rights of transgender inmates to receive medical care and be treated with dignity and The military abusing the classification system to cover up repugnant shit that they do in the name of the American people that they should have a right to know about. I'd rather not make this a political thread though.
> 
> 3. It was always just a lame pun on my username and the trend of the military posters of having repugnant usernames of that format


You "forgot" to answer number one.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

No I just refused. I have already addressed that topic.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Also seriously fuck Japan



Kid, you're okay in my books.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh shit shots fired.  You're not getting antsy, are ya?  I did kind of warn you about this.


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I'd rather not look up either of those things if they are what I think they are so all I can say is "gross"
> 
> Also seriously fuck Japan



So that wasn't you fiercely defending a loli pedo game for 10+ pages on Somethingaweful? Let me guess Tea Party agents and gamergate assassins framed you right?


----------



## ASoulMan (Sep 5, 2015)

"I don't know shit about ADF but ask me questions anyway!"


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Ruin said:


> So that wasn't you fiercely defending a loli pedo game for 10+ pages on Somethingaweful? Let me guess Tea Party agents and gamergate assassins framed you right?



It was the JIDF


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:
			
		

> I used to be more of a white knight about free speech and I certainly understand the argument. What I have come to believe now is that the liberal free speech for everyone or no one, black and white view is unnecessary. There really is no slippery slope from hate speech bans to banning all unpopular speech. Moreover, hate speech is itself not peaceful. Being the recipient of hate speech  based on your status is being the recipient of a sort of terrorism. It has a chilling effect on your own behavior and activities. Its not "a right not to be offended" but rather to be safe from triggering verbal assaults.





Are you still concerned we might trigger you with our verbal assaults?


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

Okay, Kiwi vote: Is this thread a waste of time since we ain't getting any actually useful info?


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> It was the JIDF



Did you bond with Phil over you shared hatred of the Jews?


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> Okay, Kiwi vote: Is this thread a waste of time since we ain't getting any actually useful info?



No, I've learned that the system clearly gives no fucks whatsoever when it comes to educating our special needs children.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> Okay, Kiwi vote: Is this thread a waste of time since we ain't getting any actually useful info?



I'm just here for the inevitable chimpout.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> No, I've learned that the system clearly gives no fucks whatsoever when it comes to educating our special needs children.


Excellent point, but it doesn't help when someone trying to lead special needs kids _is _a special needs kid...Leslie, talking to you.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> Excellent point, but it doesn't help when someone trying to lead special needs kids _is _a special needs kid...Leslie, talking to you.


I've noticed the irony. I was only diagnosed with autism after I started working with autistic teens.


----------



## VLAD (Sep 5, 2015)

In your experience, which variety of hard liquor is most likely to get you in the good graces and/or pants of your underage students?


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

I'm searching for a loli rape vn can you give me some recommendations?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Ruin said:


> I'm searching for a loli rape vn can you give me some recommendations?


Seek help


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

Leslie, you coming here was weird and kinda dumb. We're not SASS, or /baphomet/, or ED, but even so ; we're also not in the business of cuddling the hurt butts and blasted asses of autistic adult children.

- You don't have any information we'd want, so right off the bat you look attention-whory by announcing yourself and inviting us to ask you a bunch of questions.
- You're a weird hentai pedophile, which doesn't exactly win you any brownie points here (or anywhere else).
- You're a patreon/crowdfund beggar, again, doesn't endear you to us (or polite society as a whole).
- You're already getting fussy and snippy and seem ready to flounce because this isn't going the way you expected.

I guess I'll ask the most pertinent question... how exactly did you expect this thread to go, and why on earth would you expect whatever it is you were expecting instead of this? Devi, Rani, Skarlett and.. uh, wife-of-Skarlett all got treated with respect because they earned it as individuals. They're not batshit insane, they're not attention-whoring spastics, they're not _pedophiles_. Did that hot streak of tranny acceptance convince you that this was basically a safe space hugbox for dickgirls with no criticism allowed of their sexually predatory ways? Whoever told you we're not that bad is right ; we're not going to mob you, we're not going to harass you, we're not going to try and get you fired. But you're still silly. You're a silly loud tranny who wants to be a special snowflake, and we're going to laugh at you for your hilarious quirks. Probably a whole bunch.

Whoever told you that you should come here and announce yourself like you're something special did you and us both a disservice, and you should probably tell us who it was so we can all turn on him and call him a faggot.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Seek help


Seek a new forum.


----------



## Lacquer Head (Sep 5, 2015)

I have a solution to all your problems. Protip: This works for 100% of trannies


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Seek help



I heard Princess Maker is deep and engaging. Is this true?


----------



## Handsome Pete (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Leslie, you coming here was weird and kinda dumb. We're not SASS, or /baphomet/, or ED, but even so ; we're also not in the business of cuddling the hurt butts and blasted asses of autistic adult children.
> 
> - You don't have any information we'd want, so right off the bat you look attention-whory by announcing yourself and inviting us to ask you a bunch of questions.
> - You're a weird hentai pedophile, which doesn't exactly win you any brownie points here (or anywhere else).
> ...



Holy shit, it finally happened.

A thread sucked so much that Dynastia snapped and wrote a real post.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

On a scale of 1-10, how young would you prefer your unsuspecting partner?


----------



## Ruin (Sep 5, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> On a scale of 1-10, how young would you prefer your unsuspecting partner?



Unconscious and under 12.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> She is not going to be functional in society no matter what she does. But she is still a child of God and there should be some sort of place where she can grow and live in some kind of dignity, certainly not the streets.



You are aware that his homeless status is entirely his own making, and he has had the funds to change that but squandered it.


----------



## Radgy Chadobah (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Leslie, you coming here was weird and kinda dumb. We're not SASS, or /baphomet/, or ED, but even so ; we're also not in the business of cuddling the hurt butts and blasted asses of autistic adult children.
> 
> - You don't have any information we'd want, so right off the bat you look attention-whory by announcing yourself and inviting us to ask you a bunch of questions.
> - You're a weird hentai pedophile, which doesn't exactly win you any brownie points here (or anywhere else).
> ...



This is quite possibly the single greatest KF post in the history of all the posts I've read.  Superb, *superb.  *"Safe space hugbox for dickgirls"


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> Seek help


I take it the irony of this statement is lost on you?


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess 
Please give us your deep analysis of Princess Maker


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess

Also explain to us how somebody can be a loli pedophile _and_ a fat fetishist at the same time, cause they seem like mutually exclusive perversions to me.

Also, since your specific fat fetish is... no joke, fat dwarves (and I'm not talking about midgets here, I'm talking about full on Tolkein-style fantasy dwarves), I just _have_ to ask. In your deviant sexual fantasies, do the corpulent female Gimli's have beards or not?


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess 

We were nice to skarlett because she's a good person who just happened to get caught up in hurricane Phil's path of destruction.

You on the other hand are a confirmed lolcow with your own rather large thread full of evidence of you being pedophile and possibly a sexual predator, and a whiney e-beggar.

But the worst part is, you have no lulzy information to give us about Phill.

Fuck off back to your tranny SJW hugbox, because you're not welcome here.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> @LightningPrincess
> 
> Also explain to us how somebody can be a loli pedophile _and_ a fat fetishist at the same time, cause they seem like mutually exclusive perversions to me.
> 
> Also, since your specific fat fetish is... no joke, fat dwarves (and I'm not talking about midgets here, I'm talking about full on Tolkein-style fantasy dwarves), I just _have_ to ask. In your deviant sexual fantasies, do the corpulent female Gimli's have beards or not?



depends on my mood and traffic conditions


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> depends on my mood and traffic conditions


What in sweet holy fuck does that even mean?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

Oh man, I can almost smell the ragesperging!



MasterDisaster said:


> What in sweet holy fuck does that even mean?



Random-access humour
aka autism


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> depends on my mood and traffic conditions




Speaking of traffic conditions how was the traffic when you left your teaching job in disgrace and then tried to become a completely new person to the point of pretending to be a woman?


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> depends on my mood and traffic conditions



You're still here?

I was going to watch the NASCAR race, but I think I'll just make some popcorn and hang out here because it's definitely going to be more entertaining.


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

I know we covered this allllll the way back on page one with your screenshot but I just have to ask...are you regretting this yet?


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess, you bitch about the rights not given to trannies. Have you ever thought about the rights of the people you're attracted to? Your tastes are pretty "problematic".


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

@tweaker the cat @Devi Ever @SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth @bride_of_mallgoth

Here's your chance to go all tranny sonderkommando on a pedophile and truly become one of us.


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> @tweaker the cat @Devi Ever @SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth @bride_of_mallgoth
> 
> Here's your chance to go all tranny sonderkommando on a pedophile and truly become one of us.


----------



## VLAD (Sep 5, 2015)

When you blundered in here with an incoherent rant and a link to your GoFundMe, did you expect us to take you seriously at all?

When you made this AMA, did you expect us to take you seriously at all given your past behavior on here, on Something Awful, and on multitudes of other communities throughout the internet that you've graced with your presence?

Do you ever intend for people to take you seriously at all? Or do you just want to indulge your martyr complex by stirring the pot and acting like a noble, suffering crusader of justice when everyone calls you out on your shit?

Also, have you ever considered seeing an orthodontist?


----------



## growl phobic (Sep 5, 2015)

I read through six pages to learn nothing of value. 

Not even a choice princess maker game.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 5, 2015)

This thread is of no real use, typical asspatters generally know less about Ahuviya than we do. Stop trying to be one of the cool trans people. Back to your own thread.


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 5, 2015)

growl phobic said:


> I read through six pages to learn nothing of value.
> 
> Not even a choice princess maker game.


We gave up trying. Now it's just waiting for the chimp out.


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

MasterDisaster said:


> What in sweet holy fuck does that even mean?


I was referencing the masturbating while driving thing.


----------



## Cthulu (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I was referencing the masturbating while driving thing.


How did you get caught masturbating while driving? Did you have CP pulled up on your phone?


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

Cthulhu said:


> How did you get caught masturbating while driving? Did you have CP pulled up on your phone?



https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-23_15-31-41-png.44500/

Anything you want to know about this degenerate pedophile can be better answered here or here, as they clearly have absolutely nothing of value to tell us.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> https://kiwifarms.net/attachments/upload_2015-8-23_15-31-41-png.44500/
> 
> Anything you want to know about this degenerate pedophile can be better answered here or here, as they clearly have absolutely nothing of value to tell us.




Yeah @LightningPrincess isnt answering anything. You just gotta dig up his dirt that he cannot erase


----------



## Dr. Boe Jangles Esq. (Sep 5, 2015)

My favorite bit is when @LightningPrincess tried to get us to donate to him, going on about "if you really want to help" and other shit.
Couple of things, sugar:
1. We're not actually here to help anyone. Lolcows come, lolcows go. We'll likely never run out of them. As such, their welfare (heh) isn't really a concern here. If and when Phil finally keels over from heart disease, exposure, or infected tattoos, we'll find another portly lunatic to giggle about. No skin off our backs.
2. Refusing to answer questions about your shit and getting grumpy about what we say or do is not a great plan. It makes us curious, and we dig when we get curious. You're a pedophile who jacks off in public. You don't get the moral high ground here.
3. White knights don't do well here. You aren't going to be an exception, and you've already drawn a lot of attention. So...have fun with that.


----------



## ln18 (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you have any pedophile video games in development?


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

ln18 said:


> Do you have any pedophile video games in development?



Revolution 6 (years old).


----------



## MasterDisaster (Sep 5, 2015)

ln18 said:


> Do you have any pedophile video games in development?


Army of Two (year olds)


----------



## Pillow (Sep 5, 2015)

I was sure I was going to like you after I've seen your thread, but you blew it from the very first page, I'm not even gonna quote your most critical passages, because there are too many of them.
And for the love of god, please drop this faux-christian attitude, I'm not christian myself but I sure find it disgusting.


----------



## Wafflehaus (Sep 5, 2015)

Do you really believe if God exists he will actually forgive your impure thoughts and attentions towards his most innocent or do you realize he'll be partying with the rest of us as another pedophile goes to hell?


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> They lived on land owned by one of their parents who was not cool at all with LGBT people and spotted me in girl mode and because I couldn't pass and didn't have enough clothes to go full time there were all these bullshit restrictions and threats. It was a bad neighborhood full of rednecks. I stayed "part time" as a woman, going to work in boy mode.



"Girl mode"? What's wrong with saying "Dressed in female clothing"? Made up language is what we make fun of Tumblrites for.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> 2.  The Chelsea Manning story has two mostly unrelated issues: The rights of transgender inmates to receive medical care and be treated with dignity and The military abusing the classification system to cover up repugnant shit that they do in the name of the American people that they should have a right to know about. I'd rather not make this a political thread though.
> 
> 3. It was always just a lame pun on my username and the trend of the military posters of having repugnant usernames of that format



Sorry I want to address this,

Manning was a ass who shouldn't have gotten in the Military in the first place, he didn't leak the information he did to right a wrong he did it because he thought it would garner him attention from people he was enamoured with.

An your right some of the shit that goes down in war time is repugnant, but it has always and will always be so. Personally I am disgusted by how some IRA terrorists who where planning or assisted in bombing Civilian targets in the 70's an 80's where treated by the intelligence services the way they where, but I am also repulsed that they would consider Civilian targets in the first place.

In this War I am disgusted that Civilains are treated as meat shields by violent religious extremists (who are essentially just criminals using religion as a front), who recruit people remarkably like Phil to do there dirty work who don't make a distinction between Civilian and Military / Government targets. But I am also repulsed by some of the tactics used to gain information from captives with no real value but that is a sad and thankfully rare occurrence.

Before you make a rebuttal of "Civilian casualties" I'd like to point out that in every single war through human history has had civilian casualties, in this war we have had comparatively few in comparison to all others, we even make a special effort to make sure they are reduced as much as possible. Sadly the kind of people we are fighting don't really give a crap about Civilian's (Ours and their own) and are more than willing to kill a few and try to use them as unwilling meat shields an they have a awful tendency to not value human life and are more than willing to commit acts that would make any one vomit with rage on there own population that if a member of a western army did would get pillaried (_if they are lucky_) for an they do so on a regular basis.

3, Like what? Seriously I'd love to know. I think the main problem is you can't understand a Squaddies mindset sadly when you go to war it's very rare you come back the same as you left. You come back with a fucked up sense of humour thats for a long time after "gallows humour" it's a way of coping that Soldiers, Doctors, Policemen and Fire fighters develop as a psychological self defence mechanism.

We are not troll's the best description for us is "People with a low tolerance for bull shit" and we approach things a awful lot differently from the kinda of places you associate with on a regular basis if you act like a bellend you will be treated like a bellend and will be told to Jog on in no short order and that is already happening, My advice to you would be to wind you neck in and just answer questions given to you and not be a dick.


----------



## BrokenEntity (Sep 5, 2015)

God, this thread is a waste of time.

Why make a thread about yourself on the farms? You're only lining yourself up for the shooting gallery.


----------



## MMX (Sep 5, 2015)

Ravenor said:


> Sorry I want to address this,
> 
> Manning was a ass who shouldn't have gotten in the Military in the first place, he didn't leak the information he did to right a wrong he did it because he thought it would garner him attention from people he was enamoured with.
> 
> ...



Great post but its wasted on Leslie who will scan it for asspats, double check for tips on how to meet hot pre teens then disregard it rather than accept someone may have a fucking good point.
Prove me wrong Leslie, actually engage without falling back on random access humour.


----------



## TheUltimatePickle (Sep 5, 2015)

MMX said:


> Great post but its wasted on Leslie who will scan it for asspats, double check for tips on how to meet hot pre teens then disregard it rather than accept someone may have a fucking good point.
> Prove me wrong Leslie, actually engage without falling back on random access humour.



He's just hiding out and rating everyone's posts autistic now.


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 5, 2015)

BrokenEntity said:


> God, this thread is a waste of time.
> 
> Why make a thread about yourself on the farms? You're only lining yourself up for the shooting gallery.



She saw the cool kids making AMA threads and wanted to join in on talking shit about Phil but she forgot that her own absurdities are as interesting as Phil's.


----------



## MMX (Sep 5, 2015)

TheUltimatePickle said:


> He's just hiding out and rating everyone's posts autistic now.



We could talk about princess maker to draw it in......but i think nothing of value is being lost.

BTW Leslie if youve accepted jesus as lord and savior what you doing judging peoples posts ? Rate not lest thou be rated ?
Pretty sure god takes a dim few of talking shit about people for attention even when that person is pablo potato.


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 5, 2015)

MMX said:


> BTW Leslie if youve accepted jesus as lord and savior what you doing judging people posts ? Rate not lest thou be rated ?



_And I saw the dead, the great and the small, standing before the throne, and books were opened; and another book was opened, which is the book of life; and the dead were judged from the things which were written in the books, according to their deeds. And the sea gave up the dead which were in it, and death and Hades gave up the dead which were in them; and they were judged, every one of them according to their deeds. Then death and Hades were rated Autistic and their posts were cast into the lake of fire._


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 5, 2015)

MMX said:


> Great post but its wasted on Leslie who will scan it for asspats, double check for tips on how to meet hot pre teens then disregard it rather than accept someone may have a fucking good point.
> Prove me wrong Leslie, actually engage without falling back on random access humour.



Oh indeed, I know it was powerlevelish but I had to get it of my chest, People in the groups like they are members of try to pigeon hole us as a hate group and to be honest Kiwi farms is far from the case, and in general they think they know the cultures and societies they defend better than anyone else and that's far from the case and are more than willing to turn on ones they don't.

I can honestly say this is the most diverse community I am a member of, the one thing we have in common is as I said "A low tolerance for bullshit" and are mostly apolitical, we cover the widest spectrum of humanity I can think of, we have Christians, Muslims, Jews, Atheists, Buddhists, amongst our members, Gay, Trans, Straight, etc, Blue collar White collar, business owners an everything in between. 

The only real uniting thing we have in common is as I said "A low tolerance for Bull Shit" and this forum is oddly a forum in the traditional sense, We are free to publicly speak our peace, sadly the internet is a very opinionated place and it's hard to find a community where you can honestly state a unpopular opinion without fear or hugboxing.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

@introman somethingsensitive is gonna eat this shit up


----------



## Drawets Rednaxela (Sep 5, 2015)

TheUltimatePickle said:


> He's just hiding out and rating everyone's posts autistic now.



A tactic never employed by any other member of this fine forum. No siree! ☺


----------



## Microlab (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess tell us embarrassing shit about yourself or gtfo


----------



## Broseph Stalin (Sep 5, 2015)

Why did you make this thread?


----------



## Coldgrip (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I am no longer friends with her. I felt that I was causing more harm then good. Also I am not equipped to deal with the fallout.
> 
> I do however feel that reflexive mockery of everything she does is detrimental to her taking the good advice.


I know it's super late but:

"her"



Also, is your partner of legal age?


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

Microlab said:


> @LightningPrincess tell us embarrassing shit about yourself or gtfo



Actually yeah, I guess there's still some shit he can tell us. Some Princess Maker shit.



LightningPrincess said:


> I didn't realize that there was hidden gross pedoshit in it



Oh, okay. I guess you're not a pedophile. Except in the post that started the autistic 10+ page thread...



			
				LightningPrincess said:
			
		

> the only reason a player would have for putting his daughter in an S&M dress would be to get one of the "evil" endings that the game punishes the player for.



_"Oh hay guys I didn't know there was pedoshit in it, except for that S&M dress you can put your loli daughter in but you don't get max score if you do that."_ Are you fucking kidding us here? This is from the post that started it all. You clearly, demonstrably, obviously knew there was disgusting, pedophile deviancy in that game and you still went on a 10 page spergout defending it anyway, and now you're trying to tell us _"oh but I didn't know"_.

Oh but hey, let's be generous here. Maybe you just had a case of foot-in-mouth. Maybe that's not what you _really_ meant to say. So why don't you explain why, as a little bird just sung into my ear, when you were getting Helldumped off SA, your only defence was to post screenshots of Princess Maker over and over again? You were being e-pilloried as a goddamn sex offender and the only defence you had for your own repulsive deviancy was to repeatedly spam screenshots of your disgusting lolita filth. Why did you do this?

You clearly knew Princess Maker was a loli game for hentai pedophiles. You _clearly_ fucking knew. This is not even up for interpretation. You are a disgusting fucking man-shaped waste of space and oxygen, and I'm glad you lost your job in disgrace, because you should never be permitted around vulnerable children, ever, you sick disgusting, deviant perverted animal.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 5, 2015)

Ah I see @LightningPrincess has rated me powerlevel, would you care to explain why?


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 5, 2015)

Funniest thing in this thread is this broad pretending not to know what shota and loli are.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 5, 2015)

Ah an optimistic as well, are you admitting your only here for ego boosts @LightningPrincess your silence speaks volumes.


----------



## XH 502 (Sep 5, 2015)

This thread is delicious and I want more.

I see @Dynastia is as vicious towards pedophiles as ever. Semper Fi, marine.


----------



## Microlab (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess you started this, you can finish it peacefully. Just come back, admit every embarrassing, shameful, horrible detail of yourself, and then become a Buddhist monk without any need for Lolicon. It's _easy_.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

Microlab said:


> @LightningPrincess you started this, you can finish it peacefully. Just come back, admit every embarrassing, shameful, horrible detail of yourself, and then become a Buddhist monk without any need for Lolicon. It's _easy_.




He's lurking but not responding. It's just in line with his history. Just like when he got trounced by his old board of ed and ran away to go play woman, he's now running away from questions he doesn't like


----------



## XH 502 (Sep 5, 2015)

cat said:


> He's lurking but not responding. It's just in line with his history. Just like when he got trounced by his old board of ed and ran away to go play woman, he's now running away from questions he doesn't like



My favorite part is that he came in here expecting the complete opposite of this. As if the reception he got when he first showed up in his thread didn't clue him into the fact that people here aren't going to take any of his bullshit.


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

IJustWantToSeeAttachments said:


> My favorite part is that he came in here expecting the complete opposite of this. As if the reception he got when he first showed up in his thread didn't clue him into the fact that people here aren't going to take any of his bullshit.


----------



## Axiom (Sep 5, 2015)

Why do so many lolcows have such atrocious handwriting? Seriously, is there something related to autism that effects motor skills? OElr are they too busy being awful to care about learning to write?


----------



## VLAD (Sep 5, 2015)

Leslie is fat and I would not have sex with her.

I'm also in my twenties, so I assume the feeling's mutual.


----------



## kcbbq (Sep 5, 2015)

Axiom said:


> Why do so many lolcows have such atrocious handwriting? Seriously, is there something related to autism that effects motor skills? OElr are they too busy being awful to care about learning to write?


I don't think it's possible to have good handwriting the way most autists hold a pen.  So many hold it like CWC and were never corrected.


----------



## The Knife's Husbando (Sep 5, 2015)

Eris wept, LightningPrincess.

Exactly how much of a colossal fuck-up in life do you have to be, in tota, to make our resident shitposter extraordinaire- _*Dynastia*_- actually break persona and try to logically walk you through just exactly how monolithicaly autistic you are?


----------



## Microlab (Sep 5, 2015)

Axiom said:


> Why do so many lolcows have such atrocious handwriting? Seriously, is there something related to autism that effects motor skills? OElr are they too busy being awful to care about learning to write?


Some people believe that someone's handwriting reflects their personality.

But it might seriously be because a lot of lolcows, especially ADF & Co., spend a lot of time typing on the computer instead of writing.


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

Hey @LightningPrincess , still here? Why don't you tell us all about the time you had a good job you enjoyed and felt fulfilled in, and were engaged to marry a real woman, then you trooned out like the massive autistic pedophile faggot that you are and lost everything you ever cared about and ended up a jobless worthless freak in a circus clown mu-mu and a long-distance internet relationship with another fat, disgusting, autistic man in a dress pretending to be a lesbian?


----------



## Weeping With Pity (Sep 5, 2015)

VLAD said:


> Leslie is fat and I would not have sex with her.
> 
> I'm also in my twenties, so I assume the feeling's mutual.



Depends, are you a dwarf?


----------



## Buffalo Bill (Sep 5, 2015)

I actually have no idea what the icons mean and I am just pushing buttons.


----------



## Ravenor (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I actually have no idea what the icons mean and I am just pushing buttons.



You also seem to not have a clue about answering questions or genuine criticism of your points of view, act like a adult and a rational member of the human race an we wont treat you like a idiot.


----------



## Cotton Puddings (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I actually have no idea what the icons mean and I am just pushing buttons.


they are ways to rate a particular post. 'autistic' means the post makes you look like you have autism. 'powerlevel' means you're showing too much knowledge of potentially embarrassing stuff, like a pedophilic japanese videogame. you can probably extrapolate the meanings of the other ratings from their titles

are you sexually attracted to underage girls? be honest


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Sep 5, 2015)

cumrobbery said:


>


----------



## VJ 343 (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> @LightningPrincess
> 
> Also explain to us how somebody can be a loli pedophile _and_ a fat fetishjist at the same time, cause they seem like mutually exclusive perversions to me.
> 
> Also, since your specific fat fetish is... no joke, fat dwarves (and I'm not talking about midgets here, I'm talking about full on Tolkein-style fantasy dwarves), I just _have_ to ask. In your deviant sexual fantasies, do the corpulent female Gimli's have beards or not?



Actually given fetishism often has a power/control element, the fact they go for both young children (you_ fucking freak_) and fat fetishism doesn't surprise me, especially since his (Eclaire's) fat fetishism is focused on creatures that are small in stature also.

I'm going to make an informed guess given he made that post which shows he does not deal with rejection and disinterest well at all, he fetishises the helplessness of both a young child and a dwarf which has become too obese to fight back.

...


... Freak. And this comes from someone who tries to be open/accepting about kinks.


----------



## tweaker the cat (Sep 5, 2015)

"A person who will answer your questions"


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Sep 5, 2015)

OK let's take a look at Leslie's past on Something Awful.
On a thread about BBW sex trafficking.












And the ban reason just for funsies.




Also Jews control the world as you can see here.








And the last little bit for now.


----------



## niggers (Sep 5, 2015)

ok seeing this thread at first I honestly didn't want to look because I was afraid of it being another circle jerk thread about which anime and prog rock bands a tranny likes

once again the ADF subforum proves its superiority


----------



## HG 400 (Sep 5, 2015)

Anyone who paid the tenbux got caps of him being helldumped?


----------



## BlueArmedDevil (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess  how bad do you want the D from the Potato man?


----------



## BALLZ-BROKEN (Sep 5, 2015)

Why did you post pictures of yourself wearing nothing but a bra and panties on Twitter?


----------



## VLAD (Sep 5, 2015)

Did you ever pay your ex-fiancee back for the year's worth of Weight Watchers membership fees that you retroactively charged her for?


----------



## CatParty (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess what is it like trying to pass with a skullet?


----------



## Meowthkip (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I actually have no idea what the icons mean and I am just pushing buttons.



I'm not sure that's entirely true.


----------



## Chan the Wizard (Sep 5, 2015)

@LightningPrincess how many times did you and Phil fig each other?


----------



## Treblinkachu (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I was a SJW who wants attention. Ask me things that will bring me attention.





LightningPrincess said:


> I want attention, so let me tell you my entire life story in 30 paragraphs.





LightningPrincess said:


> I am disgusted with the me-noncentric culture that does not give me attention on demand.





LightningPrincess said:


> I confused you with some people who did not buy my bullshit and give me attention. Also someone convinced me that you are willing to give me attention. You're not exactly the most politically correct sort but I am a desperate attention junkie so I am willing to whore myself out to you if it means I get asspats too. I still don't like what you do, but I do want to show you that I am deserv





LightningPrincess said:


> I did not have sex with that woman.
> 
> But if it makes you feel any better I have decided to leave teaching anyway and get attention.





LightningPrincess said:


> Someone convinced me over PMs that I could get attention here.





LightningPrincess said:


> I am no longer friends with her. I felt that I was causing more harm then good. Also I am not equipped to deal with the fallout. I just want you to pay attention to me.





LightningPrincess said:


> I stamped in here looking for asspats. Give them to me.



Guys I think Leslie might be kind of lonely


----------



## José Mourinho (Sep 5, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> I actually have no idea what the icons mean and *I am just pushing buttons.*


So you're gonna do a DSP eh? Okay then, enjoy your traditional site with no ratings because it's less buggy then.


----------



## Surtur (Sep 5, 2015)

This thread is so autistic.


----------



## tweaker the cat (Sep 5, 2015)

Can't we just lock the thread?  Nothing's being learned and op isn't even showing up.


----------



## Devi Ever (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> @tweaker the cat @Devi Ever @SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth @bride_of_mallgoth
> 
> Here's your chance to go all tranny sonderkommando on a pedophile and truly become one of us.



I don't identify as trans anymore and fuck drama... unless this is about Srhbutts going to jail, leave me out of it.


----------



## SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco (Sep 5, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> @tweaker the cat @Devi Ever @SatanicPanic!AtTheDisco @EyeWasATeenageMallgoth @bride_of_mallgoth
> 
> Here's your chance to go all tranny sonderkommando on a pedophile and truly become one of us.



This thread just makes me sad, honestly. I don't really have anything clever to say. 

Sorry to disappoint.


----------



## yasscat (Sep 6, 2015)

I know these are from earlier in the thread, but:



LightningPrincess said:


> Also seriously fuck Japan





LightningPrincess said:


> It's japan, what can you say.



Nice racism. Using a country as a scapegoat for your own pedophilia/child porn urges? Not cool.


----------



## Trombonista (Sep 6, 2015)

Okay, I'll bite.

What are your thoughts on transmedicalists, also known as "truscum"?


----------



## Count groudon (Sep 6, 2015)

Did you ever suddenly get an overwhelming urge to track phil down under his bridge and violently stab him? I do.


----------



## AnOminous (Sep 6, 2015)

Count groudon said:


> Did you ever suddenly get an overwhelming urge to track phil down under his bridge and violently stab him? I do.



I don't.  I find bloodborne pathogens scary.


----------



## tranny money (Sep 6, 2015)

Richard _'Fire'_ Jones,
how does it feel to be so e-famous that people made a short biography of your life?


----------



## Peace and Harmony (Sep 6, 2015)

Did he died?

EDIT: Guess not, kek


----------



## Twinkie Magica (Sep 16, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> The 10,000 amount is completely arbitrary since I have to have some limit, I'll take whatever assistance people are willing to provide. I only make about half of what I used to and I still have a lot of debts left over from when I had more income. I am trying to avoid asking my parents for money as they didn't sign on for this and its not fair for them.



Sorry for replying so late.
So instead of asking your parents, people you actually know, for money, you take to the Internet for it instead? If your parents didn't sign on for it, why should strangers?


----------



## Positron (Sep 16, 2015)

Lunagi said:


> Sorry for replying so late.
> So instead of asking your parents, people you actually know, for money, you take to the Internet for it instead? If your parents didn't sign on for it, why should strangers?


His parents have likely disowned him when they knew about what he did to his pupils.


----------



## The Dude (Sep 16, 2015)

@LightningPrincess did you honestly think this was going to turn out well for you? You probably did, despite the selfie holding up a sign saying "I'm going to regret this" because you pretty much started off by begging us for money and linking to your hipster welfare account. That took some big, fat, hairy balls to do.

So you come here to...to what? Trollshield? Beg for money? Make new friends? Gain our sympathy? Because you failed miserably on all counts. Your sense of entitlement is fucking disgusting. You see that a few other people with connections to Phil were accepted into our community and you just expected to follow suit, is that it? And then you have the sheer audacity to ask us for money. What possessed you to think that was in any way a good idea?

You disgust me. From your e-begging for money, to your lies, to your sense of entitlement, to your ego, to your claims of "seeing the light" and becoming a Christian in hopes of us going easy on you, and especially you being a fucking pedophile. If you had spent five minutes browsing our forums you would have seen that this blatant cry for attention was about the stupidest fucking thing you could have done here, you dense motherfucker. I suggest you take your deviant, entitled, fat, Autistic, pedo ass off our forums now before things get to bad for you. Right now we'll point and laugh about you for a week or so and then forget about you. If you stick around you're just going to wind up like our other resident freaks, perverts, and laughingstocks and we'll just keep on giving you shit and digging up things from your past that I'm sure you'd rather stay burried. If your unwarranted sense of self-importance and terminal special snowflake syndrome won't allow you to get going while the getting is good, just remember that we fucking warned you, you disgusting animal.

Edit: Also, it's quite apt that you'd choose Eclaire as your tranny name, since you look like the kind of person who sits around all day stuffing your face with pastries, even though you spelled eclair wrong.


----------



## repentance (Nov 29, 2015)

Hey Leslie. 

Your beloved Neph seems to be having a meltdown and spewing shit about you all over the place.







https://twitter.com/pennylurid

Care to tell your side of the story?


----------



## niggers (Nov 29, 2015)

that twitter mentions nekoarc

even people that helped run /cow/ at one point are not immune from the tranny singularity

sperging below


Spoiler



actually, thinking about the all-crazy-trannies-are-connected theory, i think these people flock together because they know every one else will judge them, and there will be some sort of strength in numbers to overcome reality. but they're all exactly the same, which creates a problem when your whole identity is self-loathing. all these pasty nerds want to escape by playing dress up, but seeing other pasty nerds do the exact same is subconsciously irritating. like, they spent a lot of time being deluded and convincing themselves that they were unique. seeing other white men in bad drag is like seeing themselves in a mirror without the mental gymnastics excusing their failings. and god knows, having all your friends be living reminders of your failure would wear on anyone's nerves.


----------



## repentance (Nov 29, 2015)

niggers said:


> that twitter mentions nekoarc



And Laurelai.  The collective noun for a group of trannies should be "drama'.  A gaggle of geese, a murder of crows, a drama of troons.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Nov 30, 2015)

niggers said:


> that twitter mentions nekoarc
> 
> even people that helped run /cow/ at one point are not immune from the tranny singularity
> 
> ...



You think there's any merit to this? https://encyclopediadramatica.se/Trolling_Induced_Transsexuality_Syndrome

Because most trannies I see are men who have been so metaphorically emasculated that they in turn literally did it to themselves to escape it all and become both the object of their desires and what they believe are immune targets.

It's also very telling the kinds of names or personas they choose for their female selves like look at fucking Leslie he wants to be an anime so bad he dyed his hair purple and game himself an anime like name. I think more psychologist need to be harsher on okaying surgery when most of these people are loser men wanting to indulge in their weird fetish and escape themselves.


----------



## repentance (Nov 30, 2015)

Well, well, well.  Nephielle, former fuck buddy of Laurelei, NekoArc and now Fire, is the Natalie referred to in this post from the Leighanna Rose thread.

https://kiwifarms.net/threads/leigh...usticewitch-wetflame.10020/page-2#post-760023

Not only did you stick your dick in the crazy Fire, you stuck it in crazy which had stuck their dick in even crazier.  It's like a fractal of crazy.


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 30, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Anyone who paid the tenbux got caps of him being helldumped?


Well shit, I'd have totally done my duty with this had i seen this thread earlier, doubt theres much reason or interest now though.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 30, 2015)

Stress Sigh said:


> Because most trannies I see are men who have been so metaphorically emasculated that they in turn literally did it to themselves to escape it all and become both the object of their desires and what they believe are immune targets.



That's some kind of retardation because they usually get mocked even more afterwards.


----------



## VLAD (Nov 30, 2015)

Aquinas said:


> Well shit, I'd have totally done my duty with this had i seen this thread earlier, doubt theres much reason or interest now though.


There's always an interest. Especially from goons like me who never shelled out the additional $10 for archives. JUST POST


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 30, 2015)

VLAD said:


> There's always an interest. Especially from goons like me who never shelled out the additional $10 for archives. JUST POST


I did do some looking in Helldump, which has been since hidden, only to remember it got shut down around 09, while i looked anyways i couldnt really find anything unless he participated in the fucking Pedocaust thread or was wetlegs66.

if y'all know any other usernames this guy went through it might help.


----------



## LazarusOwenhart (Nov 30, 2015)

LightningPrincess said:


> The 10,000 amount is completely arbitrary since I have to have some limit, I'll take whatever assistance people are willing to provide. I only make about half of what I used to and I still have a lot of debts left over from when I had more income. I am trying to avoid asking my parents for money as they didn't sign on for this and its not fair for them.


So it's not good to ask for money from your parents but you'll happily beg random strangers on the internet? Does this have anything to do with your parents having an issue with your lifestyle and worrying that you'll waste more of their money on useless crap? Usually when somebody is begging random strangers for cash it's because their support network has dissolved but the fact that you are still in a position where you _could_ ask for money indicates to me that there's an underlying reason for you not being prepared to do so. If you can admit what that reason is and explain why you're embarrassed to ask them for cash, you'll get a lot more respect from us.


----------



## VLAD (Nov 30, 2015)

Aquinas said:


> I did do some looking in Helldump, which has been since hidden, only to remember it got shut down around 09, while i looked anyways i couldnt really find anything unless he participated in the fucking Pedocaust thread or was wetlegs66.
> 
> if y'all know any other usernames this guy went through it might help.


I don't remember him as wetlegs66, but his posts in Helldump should be under that account's most recent name change (FIRE CURES BIGOTS).


----------



## Aquinas (Nov 30, 2015)

VLAD said:


> I don't remember him as wetlegs66, but his posts in Helldump should be under that account's most recent name change (FIRE CURES BIGOTS).


Sorry, No dice. Hidden subforums such as helldump/success stories dont seem to be searchable.


----------



## Stress Sigh (Nov 30, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> That's some kind of retardation because they usually get mocked even more afterwards.



What do you expect from someone retarded enough to consider chopping their dick off?


----------



## repentance (Nov 30, 2015)

VLAD said:


> I don't remember him as wetlegs66, but his posts in Helldump should be under that account's most recent name change (FIRE CURES BIGOTS).



Only 9 posts for FIRE CURES BIGOTS show up prior to 2010 and none of them are interesting.  All except for one are in The Film Dump.  The other is in TCC.

If you're sure Wetlegs6 was Fire, then this is the thread where he gets banned for being a pedo furry.  It's in the Goldmine, not Helldump.  Wetlegs seems to have been a UK poster named Ben Wedlake, though.

http://forums.somethingawful.com/showthread.php?threadid=3045867

I just had a look through Nephielle's post history on SA and there's really nothing which screams Laurelai and Chloe Sagal levels of crazy.  It's amazing someone so dramatic who was posting up a psychotic storm everywhere else online for years flew under the SA radar for so long.

It boggles me, though, that Fire had to have known about Neph's relationships with Laurelai and NekoArc, had to have seen the crazy shit Neph had spewed all over the net at everyone who ever upset Neph, had to have seen the Chloe Sagal/Neph drama, and still thought that getting involved with Neph was a sane thing to do.  Talking about jumping in the deep end.


----------



## Kilted Gentleman (Dec 5, 2015)

Fire also posts/posted as Mandy Thompson and Gomjabbar on SA.


----------



## Null (Dec 26, 2015)




----------



## HG 400 (Dec 26, 2015)

Leslie Eclaire is a pedophile and I wouldn't hire it.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2015)

> thou shalt not commit adultery


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 26, 2015)

Let's continue to flood it with threatening texts.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Let's continue to flood it with threatening texts.


Its a him though right? has dick and balls?


----------



## Aquinas (Dec 26, 2015)

Sue lowtax, not Kiwifarms.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 26, 2015)

Ariel said:


> Its a him though right? has dick and balls?



It has dick and balls but it's a subhuman freak.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> It has dick and balls but it's a subhuman freak.


tranny tho?


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 26, 2015)

Ariel said:


> tranny tho?



Ya it's a tranny but it doesn't pass as human, let alone as female.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Ya it's a tranny but it doesn't pass as human, let alone as female.


No trannies pass as female.


----------



## SpessCaptain (Dec 26, 2015)

Les?
More like...

LESBIAN.


----------



## Ariel (Dec 26, 2015)

Valiant said:


> Les?
> More like...
> 
> LESBIAN.


Technically not if he's got a dick.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 26, 2015)

My only question is why did Leslie join Kiwi Farms if this is a harassment website? He seemed perfectly happy when we were harassing others, but now that he's. In the crosshairs its ILLEGAL and DEATH THREATS?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2015)

Dynastia said:


> Leslie Eclaire is a pedophile and I wouldn't hire it.



How will you feel about talk like this when Richard Leslie is literally murdered just like Ahuviya?



Aquinas said:


> Sue lowtax, not Kiwifarms.



This moron has bought more Hot Pockets for lowtax than half the neckbeards there.


----------



## Aquinas (Dec 26, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> This moron has bought more Hot Pockets for lowtax than half the neckbeards there.


Well nows the chance to get that money back.


----------



## niggers (Dec 26, 2015)

obviously leslie, you have to kill yourself, then we'll all get arrested

thatll show us and i'm sure you'll even get a salon article about how stunning and brave you were


----------



## Positron (Dec 26, 2015)

So Leslie Eclaire the pedophile has been murdered and has been posting beyond the grave?


----------



## AnOminous (Dec 26, 2015)

Positron said:


> View attachment 64946
> 
> So Leslie Eclaire the pedophile has been murdered and has been posting beyond the grave?



You can't libel the dead.


----------



## HG 400 (Dec 27, 2015)

AnOminous said:


> How will you feel about talk like this when Richard Leslie is literally murdered just like Ahuviya?



nigga did you confuse me for somebody else?


----------

